# need remote code for an Apex Digital LD2429D



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

No working code on the setup screen in my H24.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Chances are if you pick any TV, from the list, with a Chinese sounding name, the codes will work. I have had pretty good luck setting up some friends with generic TV's this way.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Try posting it here

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108169


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Did you try 10765 as recommended by the DIRECTV remote code finder?


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

"harsh" said:


> Did you try 10765 as recommended by the DIRECTV remote code finder?


That code was on the list which I've tried multiple times. Thanks though.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

These are the only possibilities for your TV on UEI remotes (not sure which, if any, is preset in your DirecTV remote):
11548, 12189, 11531, 11703 and 11709

The first 2 are in the RCA RCAP05B which is $15-$20 most places and uses the same codes as your DirecTV remote, but has many more plus learning and macros and is programmable from a PC.


----------

